# Ground blind setup



## mlrusch (Oct 28, 2006)

I recently lost some property to someone who is now leasing it. I have talked to the person. No hard feelings. I have lost all of the trees to put a stand in. My relative owns part of the land, the tillable. I am going to set up a blind in the picked corn field after he harvests it. Has anyone ever hunted from a pop up style blind in the middle of a picked corn field? I plan on setting it up about 50 -60 yards off the crp edge and stubbling it in real well with corn stalks. Then I will leave it alone for about 2-3 weeks and then hunt the gun season out of it. Any suggestions or comments? The wind will blow my scent away from the woods, crp, and creek line out into the cut corn. I hope this works!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I personally would set it up about a month ahead of time if possiable. Even covered in corn stubble it is a huge lump that wasn't there before.

 Al


----------



## WINDSOR (Mar 23, 2010)

you'll be fine.. the deer will have a problem with it the first day or two, after that if they want to be there they will be. i recommend staking it down for sure, and leaving the windows that you plan to have open when you hunt, open now, so there is no differece in the appearance of the blind


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If your relatives own the field talk to them about digging a temporary pit. Set that blind down in until you can just see over the corn stalks. Like WINDSOR said though, get it out now and they will get accustomed to it. My only concern is, will all of them get accustomed to it, especially the big old cautious guy? Play it safe and dig it down. Three feet high is much less intimidating than five feet high.

Oh, then dig a deeper hole inside for your heater buddy and put a grate over it where your feet will be. Maybe a recliner?   As I get older I'm often thinking it isn't against the law to be comfortable.


----------

